# Hemp Seed.  Good as Flax?



## y2gt (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm hooked on this cereal.....






I know, I know, it's got 6 grams of sugar per serving but it tastes so good.   I eat it as part of meal 1 occasionally. Trader Joe's sells it.

Is hemp seed as good as flax for EFA's?
it has 400 mg omega-3 per serving.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

I think its fine.  I don't use it but its great.  I'm not so sure about this cereal though


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

ok here i am....hemp queen.

hemp is a very good EFA source and a believe that everyone should alternate flax and hemp (one has higher omega 6 and the other is higher in omega 3's). you need to look on the package to see what the ingrediants are and also take into account that EFA's are very sensitive, if the hemp was cooked at a temp higher than 250 then its spoiled and if the cereal has a shelf life of more than 6 months then its no good. Once hemp hits the air it is only good for 6-8 weeks. Keeping the cereal in the fridge will prolong the shelf life.


----------



## y2gt (Jul 17, 2003)

J'Bo-
what other hemp products do you use?  Just the oil?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i use 
hemp seed nuts
hemp seed oil
hemp nut butter
hemp massage oil  
and yes i smoke a fatty every now and then 
hey what can i say....i am Canadian.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

you hemp freaky you ...
now that hemp butter leaves a lot to the imagination : )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

actually hemp butter is like peanut butter only made with hempseeds...nothing else but ground hemp seeds...mmmm.


----------



## y2gt (Jul 17, 2003)

that sounds *nasty*


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2003)

what it's nutrition info?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

its tastes like peanut butter only with a stronger nut flavor.

i dont have the exact #'s here but it is a 33/33/33 ratio and is a complete protein.


----------



## sara (Jul 18, 2003)

where you get it from? anything online?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

www.manitobaharvest.com or you can buy it from me and i will ship it to you.


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2003)

Great link J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

thanks baby. 

i am dah hemp queeny


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2003)

Only hemp I`ve seen in Japan is small bottles of hemp seed oil and ginseng mixed and sold like an ECA type thing here


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2003)

I wanna know it's nutri info first


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jul 20, 2003)

Just go to http://www.manitobaharvest.com/nutrition/index.asp?itemID=74


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

thank you Nigeepoo


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, *hello* to you, too. IIRC, you posted that link a long, long time ago.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

yes, i did 
hello to you too


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

peanut butter often upsets my stomach, I wonder if using hemp in its place would help me avoid those discomforts????


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

it sure would.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

mmmm peanut butter


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah, I love peanut butter...I may have to give this hemp nut butter a whirl..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

let me know what you think....caution though....its green....and strong tasting so only use a bit.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

haha that's fine..but does it taste GOOD?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

of course it does...put it on rice crackers and its heaven.


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2003)

does it taste good with oatmeal?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

what do u put in your oatmeal now?


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2003)

I mix chocolate protein powder, strawberries and some flaxseed meal with my oats. 
I used to mix in PB ; or sometimes almond butter....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i would put the hemp seed nuts in your oatmeal....tastes like mini sunflower seeds. mmmmmmm.


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2003)

I still can't find the nutri info for 1 TBSP hemp seed


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i will get the info tonight and post it for you.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

And all this time I have been eating it bland. Where the hell is my imagination


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i will get the info tonight and post it for you.



Thanx J'Bo


----------



## sara (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> And all this time I have been eating it bland. Where the hell is my imagination



you just gotta be a little creative


----------

